# RAW: Tyler Mill - 3/25



## Greg (Mar 24, 2009)

I posted a thread on Crankfire to see if anyone knows the status of the trails at the pickle park. Been pretty dry lately. Given the area is under a red flag warning, I'm guessing it's rideable. Anyone up for a quick 90 minute ride starting around 4 pm from the lazy man lot?


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 24, 2009)

i refuse to acknowledge this thread. it is still ski season.


----------



## Grassi21 (Mar 24, 2009)

Greg said:


> I posted a thread on Crankfire to see if anyone knows the status of the trails at the pickle park. Been pretty dry lately. Given the area is under a red flag warning, I'm guessing it's rideable. Anyone up for a quick 90 minute ride starting around 4 pm from the lazy man lot?





gmcunni said:


> i refuse to acknowledge this thread. it is still ski season.



WTF!  Sessioning Friendly's is one thing.  Posting this in T&E is blasphemas.  ;-)

Wish I could, I have lacr.......


----------



## Greg (Mar 24, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> i refuse to acknowledge this thread. it is still ski season.



Sundown is closed. Tomorrow is Wednesday. What else are you gonna do?


----------



## powhunter (Mar 24, 2009)

SD doesnt allow you to earn turns correct????


----------



## bvibert (Mar 24, 2009)

I would like to, but..

A. I'm afraid of the pickle park
2. My bike is currently in pieces.


----------



## MR. evil (Mar 24, 2009)

I would love to, but this week is not good for me. Maybe next week.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 24, 2009)

I need to find a set of wheels ASAP so I can my damn bike back together...


----------



## drjeff (Mar 24, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> i refuse to acknowledge this thread. it is still ski season.



+100!!!!  RAW posting should at minimum be held off from posting until April


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 24, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> i refuse to acknowledge this thread. it is still ski season.


 


drjeff said:


> +100!!!! RAW posting should at minimum be held off from posting until April


Seriouslly....you might as well turn the forum green again:uzi:


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 24, 2009)

Do it Thursday and I'll go.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 24, 2009)

and the RAW reports begin!!!!


----------



## Greg (Mar 24, 2009)

Unfortunately, I can't swing this. Thursday looks wet which is why I was hoping for tomorrow, but no can do.


----------



## MR. evil (Mar 24, 2009)

bvibert said:


> I need to find a set of wheels ASAP so I can my damn bike back together...



did you get a fork yet?

If not, and you get wheels before a fork make sure you get wheels that can be used with disc or rim brakes


----------



## bvibert (Mar 24, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> did you get a fork yet?
> 
> If not, and you get wheels before a fork make sure you get wheels that can be used with disc or rim brakes



I'm holding off on the fork until I get everything else squared away, unless I find a really good deal on something.  Rim brakes are not a concern to me, I'll be running disc either way.


----------



## MR. evil (Mar 24, 2009)

bvibert said:


> I'm holding off on the fork until I get everything else squared away, unless I find a really good deal on something.  Rim brakes are not a concern to me, I'll be running disc either way.



Does your existing fork have the brackets for disc brakes?


----------



## bvibert (Mar 24, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> Does your existing fork have the brackets for disc brakes?



Yes, my stuff isn't _that_ old...


----------



## bvibert (Mar 25, 2009)

Greg said:


> Unfortunately, I can't swing this. Thursday looks wet which is why I was hoping for tomorrow, but no can do.



Way to get everyone all worked up and then bail... :roll:


----------



## Greg (Mar 25, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Way to get everyone all worked up and then bail... :roll:



Riiiiight. Everybody was just chomping at the bit to go... :roll:


----------



## bvibert (Mar 25, 2009)

Greg said:


> Riiiiight. Everybody was just chomping at the bit to go... :roll:



Actually I was, I just couldn't due to lack of rideable bike. 

The good thing was that it got me to get off my ass to get the rest of the parts that I need together.  I've been trolling the internet for bike parts like a mad man.


----------



## severine (Mar 25, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Actually I was, I just couldn't due to lack of rideable bike.
> 
> The good thing was that it got me to get off my ass to get the rest of the parts that I need together.  I've been trolling the internet for bike parts like a mad man.



I'm surprised you didn't try to make riding my bike work for you!


----------



## bvibert (Mar 25, 2009)

severine said:


> I'm surprised you didn't try to make riding my bike work for you!



_Maybe_ if it were a medium or large, but definitely not your XS rig.


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 25, 2009)

bvibert said:


> _Maybe_ if it were a medium or large, but definitely not your XS rig.



Isn't your XXXL hardtail together, minus the fork?


----------



## bvibert (Mar 25, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> Isn't your XXXL hardtail together, minus the fork?



Minus the fork and rear wheel.  I don't think there's a saddle either.  Seems like there was something else that I pilfered from it too, can't think of it now though...


----------

